# Windows 10, No DVD Player



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

We upgraded to Windows 10 now we can't use our DVD player unless we pay them $15, I am not a happy camper. I tried a couple of the free DVD downloads which do not work on our PCs. Any suggestions?


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

Have you tried VLC?


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

BigJim said:


> We upgraded to Windows 10 now we can't use our DVD player unless we pay them $15, I am not a happy camper. I tried a couple of the free DVD downloads which do not work on our PCs. Any suggestions?


What can you? Downgrade to Windows 8?

I recently did the free upgrade from 8 to 10 on my HP quadcore laptop with 8 GB RAM. What a piece of crap. It is now slower than a 286 with 64MB RAM.. :devil3:

And it will no longer connect to the other PCs on my home network,

The only thing I am worried about backtracking and downgrading is that it will _*totally *_screw things up and require a complete reinstall.
,
,
,


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Dawg, I did try that and another one, neither one worked, talk about hard to delete one of them, it just didn't want to go away. 

Z that is what I would be afraid of if I tried to go back to windows 7, I really never liked 8. From what I am reading, now to get Windows 10 you have to pay for it. It does have a few draw backs but it isn't too bad except for it blowing our DVD players away and a couple more things.


----------



## MT Stringer (Oct 19, 2008)

HMMM...I just tried a DVD in my Toshiba laptop and it worked just fine. It originally came with Win 7, but I recently upgraded to Win 10 (the free upgrade). It has been working OK with no glitches. Even the upgrade went smoothly.

Note: The window info caption said "Windows DVD Player".


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

MT Stringer said:


> HMMM...I just tried a DVD in my Toshiba laptop and it worked just fine. It originally came with Win 7, but I recently upgraded to Win 10 (the free upgrade). It has been working OK with no glitches. Even the upgrade went smoothly.
> 
> Note: The window info caption said "Windows DVD Player".


Maybe I am doing something wrong, I will do a little checking to see.


----------



## craig11152 (Jun 20, 2015)

Where does the $15 come in? What are you buying?


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

craig11152 said:


> Where does the $15 come in? What are you buying?


That is what Microsoft charges for the DVD/CD fix on Windows 10.

I have tried everything I can think of, still won't play DVD, it will play a CD though.


----------



## ZZZZZ (Oct 1, 2014)

Jim, do you have a home network? If you have another PC on the network, one with a functioning DVD drive, as a last resort you "should" be able to share that DVD drive over the network and play DVDs that way, if that does you any practical good.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

Z, I appreciate the advice, we do have a network between our computers but her computer DVD doesn't work either, we both have the same type computer, but her's is a 64 and mine is a 32. We will probably just buy a DVD player before we give Microsoft and money. We didn't want this Windows 10 to start with.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

I am glad I stayed away from it. I read the fine print and they said it could have incompatibility issues.

DVD players, you can get upconverting ones where they take standard DVDs and almost make them look High Def. Best Buy puts them on sale regularly and if you go to their site you can put a price watch/sale alert on it and you will get a e-mail when that happens I believe.

They have a Sony upconverting one for $60 reg price in Canada.

Sony 1080p Upconverting DVD Player (DVPSR510H)


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

yuri said:


> I am glad I stayed away from it. I read the fine print and they said it could have incompatibility issues.
> 
> DVD players, you can get upconverting ones where they take standard DVDs and almost make them look High Def. Best Buy puts them on sale regularly and if you go to their site you can put a price watch/sale alert on it and you will get a e-mail when that happens I believe.
> 
> ...


Thanks Yuri, I appreciate the information.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yur Welcome.:wink2:

The neighbor got one of those upconverting units for that price and it works well. Pretty cheap now too.


----------



## ddawg16 (Aug 15, 2011)

I came across this little tidbit of info

http://www.cnet.com/news/t-mobile-vs-sprint-the-battle-for-unlimited-data/


----------



## dougp23 (Sep 20, 2011)

Yes, another *feature* of MS's software updates...
VLC is amazing, never had a problem. Here's a hint:
To get VLC working, download it from VideoLan, and once it’s installed, open the program. Assuming you have your DVD inserted, click on Media > Open Disc then just sit back and enjoy your DVDs.
Win 10 may not assign VLC to be your DVD player software, so you may think it is not working when it really is. Try that trick, see if it works.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

dougp23 said:


> Yes, another *feature* of MS's software updates...
> VLC is amazing, never had a problem. Here's a hint:
> To get VLC working, download it from VideoLan, and once it’s installed, open the program. Assuming you have your DVD inserted, click on Media > Open Disc then just sit back and enjoy your DVDs.
> Win 10 may not assign VLC to be your DVD player software, so you may think it is not working when it really is. Try that trick, see if it works.


Just tried this, it didn't work for me, I kept getting an error.


----------



## GrayHair (Apr 9, 2015)

I've been fooling around with computers in one way or another for over 45 years (can you say IBM1640 Mod II) and I've learned a couple of things:


Blessed are the pessimists, for they shall have made backups.
Cursed are the optimists, for they shall have upgraded.
I have too many "scars" from upgrading and updating to consider either lightly. Rolled back many a simple update because it "broke" a feature vital to that particular location.

I never upgraded a OS on the original HD; installed new OS on a new HD. Then when the "smoke cleared", I could put the original HD back in and have them up and running.


----------



## yuri (Nov 29, 2008)

Yeah, I started in 1991 with a 386 Packard Bell computer and Dos 5. Will never forget getting the Blue Screen of Death and the huge number of incompatibilities between printers, monitors and software.

Us pioneers suffered terribly back in the Medieval times so my 8 and 11 yr old nephews can have seamless plug and play.:biggrin2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

GrayHair said:


> I've been fooling around with computers in one way or another for over 45 years (can you say IBM1640 Mod II) and I've learned a couple of things:
> 
> 
> Blessed are the pessimists, for they shall have made backups.
> ...


That is a good practice, I never though about, Thanks for the idea.


----------



## spaceman spif (Jul 28, 2009)

Windows 10 snuck it's way onto my computer a couple of weeks ago. My computer is noticeably slower now. :furious:


----------



## PPBART (Nov 11, 2011)

dougp23 said:


> ...VLC is amazing, never had a problem. Here's a hint:
> To get VLC working, download it from VideoLan, and once it’s installed, open the program. Assuming you have your DVD inserted, click on Media > Open Disc then just sit back and enjoy your DVDs.
> Win 10 may not assign VLC to be your DVD player software, so you may think it is not working when it really is. Try that trick, see if it works.


Another vote for VLC! After upgrading to 10 I had similar problems getting it to work, finally figured out what you posted here.


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

As a computer administrator, get to device manager thru menu or Control Panel.
Find DVD player and delete it.
Reboot.
Win10 will reinstall player in device list and may find proper drivers. Otherwise will reinstall itself with old drivers.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

diyorpay said:


> As a computer administrator, get to device manager thru menu or Control Panel.
> Find DVD player and delete it.
> Reboot.
> Win10 will reinstall player in device list and may find proper drivers. Otherwise will reinstall itself with old drivers.


I will give this a try and let you know. Thanks.


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

diyorpay, that worked, I appreciate your information.


----------



## Kemper100 (Sep 16, 2017)

PPBART said:


> Another vote for VLC! After upgrading to 10 I had similar problems getting it to work, finally figured out what you posted here.


I use to love VLC until about a year ago then it started playing everything at a audio higher pitch sounding like Alvin and the Chipmunks, the video is normal speed but the audio pitch is higher.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

If video is normal speed and audio is faster then video and sound must get out of sync. Does it?


----------

